# Unit studies for boys?



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

ds is simply bored to tears by what the girls like. We've been doing Prairie primer and they have loved it....his eyes however glaze over at the mention of it. So I'm looking for something he will enjoy. He's interested in all kinds of outdoor stuff, how things work....why they work, why they are called what their called and so on. One thing he wants to do is make moccasins this year......from our rabbit hides (which we will have to learn to do). I'm just wondering if anyone has seen or heard of a unit study that catches the attention of very active boys and keeps it?


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

Dangerous Book for Boys might give him a break and you some ideas.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I so hear you! 

Even finding good books for boys to read is difficult! They are all about little girls! You might try these. You didn't say what age your DS is. 
How about a boyscout manual? or cub scout if he is younger? You don't HAVE to be in a troop. 4H might also have some materials for things he would like to do. Then you could build the unit around that.

http://www.castleheightspress.com/catalog.html


http://www.thehomeschoolmom.com/schoolroom/unitstudies.php


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

KONOS has lots of topics that interest boys! Unfortunately, I just wrote a nice post describing it and I lost it all, and I have to run. Long story short KONOS.com has a list of topics covered in each volume. It you do everything in the volume it will take about 2 1/2 years to do it all. VOL 2 is said to be the most "bay oriented" of the 3 vols. I have Vol 1 and find I has a great balance for my DS (9) and DD (5) keep both of them interested and active. 

We also do PP, but only 2-3 books a year. DS enjoys it, but if it was all Little House all the time, he might have a different opinion.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

"Prepare and Pray" is a unit study based on Swiss Family Robinson.
My oldest DS loved it. There are tons of activities and it is geared more to boys than girls IMHO.
tyusclan momma


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

well here's what I'm looking at doing....I want to do a unit on US History this year...specifically the Rev War. I'd also like to cover exploration of the US and Indians. So we're going to do mini units on each. I found a history magazine that is for homeschoolers and has a bundle that cover the things i want to plus a few more. I also ordered a book on wilderness survival that I think will be fun. It teaches you to tan hides and such. DS will be 7 next month and is just starting to read so it'll be a lot of work on me at first but I'm hoping that with subjects that interest him he'll pick it up faster. For a year though I've tried using what works with the girls and it just doesn't work with him! I've looked at the "Prepare and pray" unit and it really looks good so I'm going to bookmark it for later on....maybe next year. I think the girls would enjoy it too.


----------

